# Does everyone else's GA-EP45-UD3* start up, shut down and then start back up?



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

Every time I hit my power button, the system starts for a moment, shuts down, and then restarts and proceeds to boot.  I don't know why it does this.  For the longest time I thought it was just something Gigabyte/EP45/UD3* boards do but things have been seeming strange as far as power draw of components from the motherboard.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2010)

All I can say is that I have a friend of mine who has an msi p31 board who does the same exact thing. So its not related to your board. I always thought it was because of his 'shite" el cheapo psu. Seeing you have a good one, its time to investigate


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll bet you if you "un-clock" the systerm and go back to the default settings it will boot normal.
As I run overclocked my rig does the same thing if I "totally power it off" (switch on back of pc).
It boots normal though, if I un-clock.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2010)

JackAttack said:


> I'll bet you if you "un-clock" the systerm and go back to the default settings it will boot normal.
> As I run overclocked my rig does the same thing if I "totally power it off" (switch on back of pc).
> It boots normal though, if I un-clock.



Negative in my friend's case, his system is @ stock. SO i guess its not just related to OC'ing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2010)

director i had simular issues with my gigabyte P43 board. it did this when i set a bios setting wrong or i changed something in the bios, the computer would come on then immedatly turn off then 5 seconds later it would come back on


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you using DDR2 1066 ram?


----------



## DaveK (Jan 10, 2010)

Although I have an Asus mobo, it happens to me too. I turn it on and it shuts down then a second later turns on.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> director i had simular issues with my gigabyte P43 board. it did this when i set a bios setting wrong or i changed something in the bios, the computer would come on then immedatly turn off then 5 seconds later it would come back on



I don't think anything is set wrong.  IIRC it does this every time.  It doesn't wait 5 seconds, it waits like 1 second.  It's just power--no power--power & boot.  It does it quickly and I know that Gigabyte/P45 boards have all these advanced power features so I was just wondering if it's some kind of check-up/warm-up type thing.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Are you using DDR2 1066 ram?



Nope, 800 RAM at 1:1.


----------



## afw (Jan 10, 2010)

JackAttack is correct .... i too have that issue with my ASUS MOBO as well when its overclocked ..... i think this happens because it applies the OC settings when it goes through the ON-OFF-ON process ...


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

afw said:


> i think this happens because it applies the OC settings when it goes through the ON-OFF-ON process ...



Interesting take on this.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Its curious to see asus, msi and gb all doing the same thing, so I believe its not just gb boards who do that. Its got to be related to something else. And yeah, its like 1-2 seconds then powers up.


----------



## afw (Jan 10, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Interesting take on this.



well this happens only when the system is overclocked + when the PSU is switched off then switched on .... 

when the system is at default stock settings this doesnt happen ... whether the PSU is switched off then switched on ... 

anyway good to know that i am not the only having this problem ....  ... dont get me wrong guys ..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 10, 2010)

The phenomenon you are describing is called a cold double boot.  Normally it doesn't happen once you booted for the 1st time already.  It takes around 1/2 an hour or so with the PC off before it will do it again.  It's been happening to motherboards for sometime now.  The causes of it can vary but for some ram was the issue.   If you use the ram at it's default timing, speed, latency, etc it should boot as normal.  However, ram is just one of the issues causing it.  Other are issues with the bios and CPU that I've read can be more server and in most cases the MB has to be replaced as there are other problems.  The only other suggestion is to update your bios.  However, that usually doesn't solve the cold double booting.  Unfortunately, it's an inherent chipset behavior from what I recall.  

As long as you are not experiencing any ill effects you are fine none the less.  It's a wired thing that's started with the 965 chipsets.  And, for the most part not clear what's causing it.  But as long as everything is still fine most have just dealt with it until they upgraded to better PC setup.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 10, 2010)

I have had the same issue with my EP45-ud3p...

its stable from a cold boot, but can be a bit of a PITA after changing bios settings and what not...

it seems to happen more often to this board when using a 65nm chip... esp a quad...


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 10, 2010)

hi have simler problems like this to with my EP45 ds3 but it only does it when i change a setting or yurn the pc of for a while.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

I found out why I thought my front fan wasn't getting enough power.  The filter that I didn't even know was there was fully clogged up.  The filter (even after cleaning) actually reduces the air flow by way too much, I just removed it.  Now my case can sound like a jet engine again when I turn the fans all the way up


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

ok, yes the motherboard does do that. Espicially when you overclock. 

My motherboard does the start on, shut down, start on, shut down either 1 time, or it will keep rebooting forever.

Why? Because of a :
Unstable overclock
Ram is defective
Shut down wrong, by just flicking the switch on the back of the PSU
Hold you case power button switch down to force shut down.
Or it just turns on and stays on(but not screen) Because you fry your processor.

And thats about it. 

Dosnt bother me. Once you got a solid overclock now, its good to go, just dont hld the switch down, but you can turn it off and on via the operating system, and make sure your overclock is stable while posting because the motherboard will notice when its not, and reboot. It does this because it has dual bioses in my opinion. And when my overclock is not stable, i sometimes go into the bios and see completely diffrent settings. But i dont mind, just got to work with it right, and itll be fine./


----------

